

Ask HN: Dealing with multiple internship job offers - anorus

I'm expecting a job offer from Company A sometime this week, and I also have my first interview with Company B.  There's a second interview after that before they make a decision.  I'm not sure when the Company A will expect me to get back to them on the offer.  I like Company A, but Company B has some significant advantages that I cannot ignore.<p>What should I do if the Company A expects a response before I get an answer from Company B?  I informed Company B that I would be dealing with another offer, but they didn't directly address that when they scheduled my interview shortly after that.  I feel like I have to wait for Company B, but if it goes on too long it's possible that I could end up with neither job.
======
aristus
In every interview you must be clear about when you will make your decision,
and when they will. It's basic politeness not a negotiating tactic. When A
calls you back, tell them thanks and that you will let them know by X. When
dealing with B, tell them that you will make your decision by X as well.

If A want an answer now, be firm but polite. If they want you they'll wait. If
they think you are a dime-a-dozen they won't. Better to find that out now. In
the future make date X clear from the getgo.

------
vorador
You may find this an interesting reading :
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/11/26.html>

